# I can't stand U2, but...



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 12, 2009)

...this year's tour must be AMAZING from a production standpoint. I might be working on the load-in for this in Massachusetts next month...5 day load-in, 120 semi trucks


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

my girlfriend got offered two free tickets for myself and her to go see them on Friday and she turned them down


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my girlfriend got offered two free tickets for myself and her to go see them on Friday and she turned them down



Because that would mean spending time with you  Nah I'm just playing 

My mother would probably kill to go to that show, she loves u2. I'ma go tell her bout the passing up on the free tickets and see what she says I'm sure it'll be mildly comical.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

don't get me wrong, I haven't enjoyed any of U2's material since The Joshua Tree (a flawless album I might add) and it would've been cool to see their huge rotating stage, but even if we didn't go the face value of the tickets is something like £150...


----------



## synrgy (Aug 13, 2009)

Joshua Tree is one of my all time favorites by anybody ever. Definitely has a permanent place on my iPod.

Haven't seen them live yet.. I would imagine this would be one of the last tours in which they'll still be 'young' enough to pull off shows the way they're famous for doing so. I'll have to keep an eye on the local dates..

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 13, 2009)

I wonder if Bono will find some way to make having this stage be about helping people in third world countries?


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 13, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I wonder if Bono will find some way to make having this stage be about helping people in third world countries?


 
I didn't really think of it until you said his name but yea, what a hypocrite!

If he is so bothered about feeding third world countries then why spend so fucking much on this stage setup when the moey could go to a good cause....

Argh, as you can tell I just hate the guy. The south park episode summed it up for me haha...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I wonder if Bono will find some way to make having this stage be about helping people in third world countries?



that's the first thing I thought when I saw that stage.

maybe they're using it to put on a good show so people will give them loads of money which they can give to charity...

no, I don't think so.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

my gf went to see them in Berlin and she is a U2 fan..

bottom line, she thought it was just too political and propaganda oriented nowadays...

but they played some classics and the 360 stage was pretty badass (but not as Metallica's 360 stage)


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 13, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I wonder if Bono will find some way to make having this stage be about helping people in third world countries?


Of course he will. He has to. Because he has to be #1...you know, because he really is just a #2...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

he did..and he does...see my post before...he even made the people from berlin sing "happy B'day Nelson Madela"...i mean...


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

ok so the full list is :

happy b'day nelson mandela
wearing some cardboard cutout of the woman under house arrest in burma and who were made to walk around the 360 stage...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 13, 2009)

Was always a fan of Peter Gabriel's 360 stage and will never forget him chasing Tony Levin (who was invariably playing his electric upright) around the stage in an inflatable human-sized hamster ball. LOL! I wonder if Bono is gonna do the same thing with the Edge on this tour? 

Yes was another group who tried doing the 360 thing and that was a bit of a flop.

Years ago, I caught U2 playing (very stripped down in gear) in a tiny venue (maybe seating 100 people) during the Joshua Tree tours in Minneapolis, MN. Great concert, quite a number of blues covers and even an older protest song or two. 

Haven't seen them since, really haven't been as interested in them since they released Zooropa; don't want to feed the Ticketbastard any more than I have to.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 26, 2009)

U2 360 Tour: Stage Design, Lighting Design for U2 360 Tour


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 27, 2009)

Gotta love it.

We're in an economic crisis and the gas shortage is getting even worse (as usual).. So what does U2 do? Take 120 semis across the world spending hundreds of gallons a day, and then wastes many precious resources that could be used on something actually PRODUCTIVE a giant rotating stage....

Reminds me of Dethklok


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I didn't really think of it until you said his name but yea, what a hypocrite!
> 
> If he is so bothered about feeding third world countries then why spend so fucking much on this stage setup when the moey could go to a good cause....
> 
> Argh, as you can tell I just hate the guy. The south park episode summed it up for me haha...



Thas es fer de staaaarvin chaldran


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 27, 2009)

all things aside i actually really enjoy U2. Edge is a great textural player and Bono is a great front man and he has a very powerful voice. like them or not they have had an effect on the music world over the past 31 years.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 27, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I didn't really think of it until you said his name but yea, what a hypocrite!
> 
> If he is so bothered about feeding third world countries then why spend so fucking much on this stage setup when the moey could go to a good cause....
> 
> Argh, as you can tell I just hate the guy. The south park episode summed it up for me haha...



Agreed, he is such a fucking hypocritcal moron.

Also, the new album fucking sucks. I have to hear that shit on the radio at work all the time, and I'll be damned if U2 haven't completley lost it. Espescially that song "I'll go crazy if I don't go crazy tonight" (what a name ) is bloody terrible. It's so tuneless, you can tell they are creatively bankrupt just by listening to it. Struggling to find melodies that just are not there anymore. I know they are making stacks of cash from touring (going straight on new private jets and mansions in Beverly hills most likely) but the new stuff is just shit.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)

That picture is SICK. I kinda like U2...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 27, 2009)

they've made maybe 2 or 3 good songs in the past 20 years.

just listen to The Joshua Tree, the best pop album ever released.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> they've made maybe 2 or 3 good songs in the past 20 years.
> 
> just listen to The Joshua Tree, the best pop album ever released.


better than Thriller?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 27, 2009)

I forgot about MJ!

yeah MJ > U2.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 28, 2009)

Aqua > MJ


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pics from last night's load-out...which amazingly only took about 5 hours to get production out. The "claw" part of the stage was taken out starting this morning, which I wasn't involved with. I was on the lighting crew, and they brought us onto the field right next to the stage maybe 10-15 minutes before the show ended, so I got to see a little bit. I just wish I'd gotten to see the expanding video wall thing in action.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 22, 2009)

80's U2 was practically what got me into music about 9 years ago (half my life ). Their new stuff is balls, though.

Those are some awesome pics.


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I didn't really think of it until you said his name but yea, what a hypocrite!
> 
> *If he is so bothered about feeding third world countries then why spend so fucking much on this stage setup when the moey could go to a good cause....*
> 
> Argh, as you can tell I just hate the guy. The south park episode summed it up for me haha...


 
Well, U2's label is probably paying for all this stage setup. I highly doubt it's coming out of U2 (or Bono)'s wallet. That beeing said, he could very well donate tons of money to those sort of things. I'll wiki it and see. If he doesn't, I'd have to agree with you.

EDIT:


> Wikipedia
> 
> Bono donated the $100,000 prize to the organization. Ngozi Okonjo-Iweala accepted the award for the Washington-based Debt AIDS Trade Africa.[93]


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bono#Humanitarian_work

I'm not saying you have to love the dude or anything, just sayin'.


----------



## Luuk (Sep 28, 2009)

> At a recent U2 concert in Glasgow, Scotland, [Bono] asked the audience for total quiet.
> 
> Then, in the silence, he started to slowly clap his hands, once every few seconds. Holding the audience in total silence, he said into the microphone, Every time I clap my hands, a child in Africa dies.
> 
> ...





U2 have made some 'okey' song, I really don't care 'bout seeing them live.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't believe U2 is paying $8,000,000 to move the new screen at Cowboys stadium just to put up another screen (with legs).

WTF? I an hate U2 also.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw them live back in 93. If you get the chance to see them (without paying silly money) then do so.

Definitely a spectacle, and looks like it's even more of one now.

Bono can be an annoying cock sometimes but hey.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 30, 2009)

My understanding is that they acquired a controlling share of stock in LiveNation (so they effectively owned the company) and approved the tour for themselves, then sold off the stock to fund it...but shares went down


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 30, 2009)




----------

